# Community Space in Indianapolis



## soapybum (Apr 10, 2012)

So me and some friends are starting a radical community space in Indy, infoshop, lending library, a few community gardens etc. If you're ever going through Indy and need a place to crash, wanna help out with a garden, volunteer at the library, or just chill for a bit then hit me up!


----------



## NMNM (May 2, 2012)

hell yeah.


----------



## freeranger (Sep 22, 2012)

how is this shaping up?


----------



## soapybum (Sep 22, 2012)

Very slowly to say the least, still don't have a space for the infoshop etc etching. I'm actually on the road again so slightly out of the loop for any progress.


----------



## freeranger (Sep 23, 2012)

thanks for the update. hope something good turns up soon for ya.


----------

